# Parts for the PT-22



## cjkoubeck (Jun 16, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get parts for my Taurus PT-22? I've somehow lost (yes, it fell out somewhere) one of the screws on the grip and a portion of the magazine release. So far, I could only find one place online that sells the parts, but they are out of stock.

I'm new to all this (this is my first gun) and hoping that someone would have places they trust for ordering.

Thanks!!!


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey CJ,

There is a company here out of NY that is great for any kind of gun parts that I've used a few times with good success. The company is Numrich Arms and I'm pasting a link right to there PT-22 parts diagram page. Hopefully they should have it in stock, if not, try Brownells.

Scott

http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem. ... 2040zPT-22


----------

